# path Variable veraendern



## frager (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich meine path Variable von Windows (XPP sp2) nicht aendern kann.. wenn ich im cmd eingebe:  path = "%PATH%;C:/irgnedwas" dann ist der pfad da und er findet das Verzeichnis auch. Aber sobald ich cmd beende und neu starte ist der Eintrag weg.... Vorschlaege?

Danke schon mal ^^


----------



## terravotion (5. Juni 2006)

Wenn du das im cmdfenster änderst, ist das nur für die aktuelle Sitzung.

Umd das langfrisitg zu ändern klickst du rechts auf den Arbeitsplatz, Eigenschafte, Erweitert und ganz unten sollte en Button für "Umgebungsvariabeln" sein. Dorf klicken und da kannst du diese dann anpassen...


----------



## frager (5. Juni 2006)

Danke! Haette ich eigentlich selber wissen muessen ^^

Aber ich meine mich daran zu erinnern dass das frueher auch in der Console geklappt hat... Wo wird der Wert eignetlich gespeichert? Wenn das nur so geht, dann kann man den pfad ja gar nicht mit einem batch-Programm aendern.... --> komisch


----------

